# Spray Collar



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've used them before. They let out a spray of citronella. I prefer to use the citronalla collar for nusiance barking, and then I just use the bark collar one that I don't have to activate via the remote.

Your pup is still awfully young. Why not just set him up for success instead of allowing him to fail and then punish him for it? For instance, teach him to lie on his bed in the kitchen so he can't counter surf? (Do this by getting a bed and his leash and tether the leash to something so even if he gets up, he can't get away from the bed. Everytime you're in the kitchen doing something, put him on his bed with a great bone. Calm praise and toss treats to him.) For counter surfing in general, keep EVERYTHING pushed so far back that even if he does jump up to have a look, he can't pull anything off. As for stealing the kids food, start by teaching him leave it. I also like to get a couple management strategies in place for homes with kids so that if you're not in the mood to supervise, you can manage the pup and keep eveyone out of trouble. A x-pen in the family room can be a great tool.

-Stephanie


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I've used them before. They let out a spray of citronella. I prefer to use the citronalla collar for nusiance barking, and then I just use the bark collar one that I don't have to activate via the remote.
> 
> Your pup is still awfully young. Why not just set him up for success instead of allowing him to fail and then punish him for it? For instance, teach him to lie on his bed in the kitchen so he can't counter surf? (Do this by getting a bed and his leash and tether the leash to something so even if he gets up, he can't get away from the bed. Everytime you're in the kitchen doing something, put him on his bed with a great bone. Calm praise and toss treats to him.) For counter surfing in general, keep EVERYTHING pushed so far back that even if he does jump up to have a look, he can't pull anything off. As for stealing the kids food, start by teaching him leave it. I also like to get a couple management strategies in place for homes with kids so that if you're not in the mood to supervise, you can manage the pup and keep eveyone out of trouble. A x-pen in the family room can be a great tool.
> 
> -Stephanie


We already do tie him up in the kitchen when I am cooking and when we are eating. And he is good when we do that. But, like I said we have three kids, ages 6,3, and 2. The two littles ones pretty much graze all day. They do not sit and eat big meals like we do. So, he would be tied up most of the day and I do not feel that is fair. I have consulted with a couple trainers and our vet. We have tried the coin in the can method ( and the pyramid of cans), the grab him by the back of the neck (like his momma would do) method, and to just saying down. And none of it has worked. 
With my kids being so young, I keep healthy snacks out for them most of the day on the dining room table, so if they want them, they can eat them. I don't feel like I should stop doing that. I feel like I need to teach Rocky that jumping up on the tables is not acceptable. I have tried almost ever other method out there to teach him this and he is just not getting it. If you have any other methods I would love to hear them. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorta a crazy idea, but can you create a "snack drawer" for the kids? They still get easy access to the snacks, but all tempting foods are kept where the pup can't access them? That would allow you to keep the counters cleared off for long enough that the pup forgets that counter surfing is fun.

Or install a swing thru baby gate in the kitchen doorway. Kids can open and walk thru it and the dog is kept on the other side.

-Stephanie


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Sorta a crazy idea, but can you create a "snack drawer" for the kids? They still get easy access to the snacks, but all tempting foods are kept where the pup can't access them? That would allow you to keep the counters cleared off for long enough that the pup forgets that counter surfing is fun.
> 
> Or install a swing thru baby gate in the kitchen doorway. Kids can open and walk thru it and the dog is kept on the other side.
> 
> -Stephanie



Unfortunately, the problem is not only him eating off the table and counters, he will take the food right out of their hands while it is on the way to their mouth :no:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie doesnt eat aroud us as shes a big time moooch. Always jumping up on us or trying to pull things off of the table while I am getting ready for us to sit down and have a meal. She goes to her room/recroom when its time for us to eat. I have never heard/seen these spray collars before.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Katie doesnt eat aroud us as shes a big time moooch. Always jumping up on us or trying to pull things off of the table while I am getting ready for us to sit down and have a meal. She goes to her room/recroom when its time for us to eat. I have never heard/seen these spray collars before.


When we are sitting down to eat he is not aloud near us either. He has to either go in his cage or tied up in the kitchen....which he doesn't mind. 
Unfortunately, with my young kids they don't only eat 3 times a day, so the poor dog would be crated all the time and that is not fair. Like I said before, my kids graze all day with healthy snacks left out for them on the dining room table. And there is no way to gate off the dining room to not let him have access. It is an open floor plan and the dining room is attached to my living room. Plus, my kids are too little to know how to open baby gates.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

*Rocky*: I feel your pain. We've solved the dinner problem with the Frosty Paws. We get our dinner, she gets her frosty and she leaves us alone. I don't have the problem with kids snacking though. I don't know what to suggest to you except to hope things get better. 

Gates are troublesome because they don't always fit the opening very well and a persistant dog can just knock it down. I have the gates but they're all reinforced with bunji cord. Guess what, we can't get in and out easily either. Is the indoor kennel fencing an option for you? I've seen them at PetSmart. I think you can go as large as 18 ft in diameter. You might be able to pen Rocky in there while the kids are grazing. Or maybe just put the kids and their snacks in there. The fencing is portable and might help with the containment problems.

ETA: I probably should add that I was just kidding about sticking the kids in the kennel.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> *Rocky*:
> 
> Gates are troublesome because they don't always fit the opening very well and a persistant dog can just knock it down. I have the gates but they're all reinforced with bunji cord. Guess what, we can't get in and out easily either. Is the indoor kennel fencing an option for you? I've seen them at PetSmart. I think you can go as large as 18 ft in diameter. You might be able to pen Rocky in there while the kids are grazing. Or maybe just put the kids and their snacks in there. The fencing is portable and might help with the containment problems.
> 
> ETA: I probably should add that I was just kidding about sticking the kids in the kennel.



Indoor Kennel? Is that like a really big crate? I don't think I have seen something like that. Is it like a pen?


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a picture of one.

PetYard Containment Pen: North States Pet Yard XT, Pet Play Yards at PETCO


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> Here's a picture of one.
> 
> PetYard Containment Pen: North States Pet Yard XT, Pet Play Yards at PETCO


I think Becky uses those for the pups.....


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I just read the customer reviews on that particular product. It sounds like the dogs are easily escaping. Look around and see if they have a taller model. I think Rocky would be out of that one before you get out of the room. It's 26 inches tall, probably no match for Rocky.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I just read the customer reviews on that particular product. It sounds like the dogs are easily escaping. Look around and see if they have a taller model. I think Rocky would be out of that one before you get out of the room. It's 26 inches tall, probably no match for Rocky.


LOL...Your probably right.

Today is just not a good day 
My oldest is home sick with the flu. My son has a head cold. 
I have a party here this weekend, so I have been trying to clean, since I work tomorrow 12 hours. Rocky keeps getting into everything and the kids want me too. Rocky has spent too much time in his cage already-ugh.

Sigh...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Rocky said:


> Has anyone ever used a spray collar for their dogs? I was just to the pet store and they recommended this:
> Multivet Spray Commander
> 
> What it does is let out a spray that goes onto their nose and the dog does not like it. I think this might be better for Rocky since he is so timid, instead of a shock collar.
> ...


Personally I wouldn't use it, sounds like it would be set of all the time very close to the small kids over the food. I think with many goldens food items around them, and at your pups age now it is just so tempting especially if there food crazy which many of them are. I think at your pups age now, I would monitor constantly, and work on this with by way of training and correcting, I always used "No". Having food constantly set out is just too much of a temtation for them and it can if the pup isn't watched constantly around this only reinforce the problem so keeping all up off of counters is important unless you can correct each and everytime it is done. It is hard in the beginning, but once his OB training kicks in which I would also like to mention would be a good idea for him here when he's ready to move in.

It is tough when there pups like this, everyone routine has too change, shoes will have to be picked up, toys is another you may find as being also a problem, socks, food, etc.

More exercise will also help alot. You've actually just added another two year old too your pack by adding Rocky, think of him as just that because that is exactly what they act like at that age, and then some till all there training is set in. You do have your hands full!!!


----------

